# Bike Rack For 4x8 Trailer



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

We're thinking about doing a bunch of group rides this summer with about 5-10 bikers. We'd love to do our part and try to consolidate vehicles. I have single axle trailer...

http://www.snowbear.com/page/Utility_and_Landscape_Style_Trailers

that I would like to convert into some type of bike hauler. I was thinking the simplest thing would to build some type of upright in order to hold the bikes like

http://www.asilvertouch.com/articles.php?id=114

A few 2x4's, some padding and a few bungees to hold 'em down. Thoughts??


----------



## ShortBusJames (Sep 30, 2004)

I made a rack similar to the one in this photo for my 4x8. 
Mine can hold up to 12 DH bikes.
Strap down the rear wheels and bungee the fronts.
Height of the bar is critical. Too high and the rear wheels will not sit on the trailer edge (you can put 2x4 to the inside of the trailer if needed). Too low and the handlebars clash badly. Mine seems to be optimum height of 3ft 7in from the siderails (or 2x4).
PM me if you want more info or pics of my trailer (I don't have one handy at the moment).








Good Luck,
James


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

Here's what we ended up with. It worked for what I needed. I'd like to have something that would haul a few more bikes (this design topped out at 6.) I like what you did, but I cant commit the trailer for this use full time, so welding and anything steel, is out. I might try turning the bikes sideways, but that would require me getting the front end up as high as you have yours. Which would require steel, and some permanent adhesion to the trailer. Catch 22.
So the search goes on......


----------



## ShortBusJames (Sep 30, 2004)

You can't actually see it, but the bike frame is just bolted to the trailer in a few spots. 
All I need to do is remove a few bolts and the frame comes out. I also did not want to commit the trailer to only bike hauling.


----------



## mondor (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello! I am writing from Romania and soon I will have some tours. I really like this trailer. Could you send some more pictures please from different angles. I would really appreciate it. info(at)transybike.com


----------



## mondor (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you


----------

